
To collect a $560M lotto jackpot, make her name public. She refuses - SemiEarlyGoogle
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/All-she-has-to-do-to-collect-a-560-million-lotto-12553260.php
======
tinus_hn
It’s not like she’s walking away from the prize, she sued to be allowed to
claim it and remain anonymous. Which is hardly unreasonable.

~~~
TomMarius
It is unreasonable. The lottery has written rules that you are not obliged to
accept - but you can't claim the prize if you do not. The lottery is a
business and the business depends on having the winner publicized. It's hardly
reasonable to want to keep the prize while breaking the rules.

~~~
DerfNet
I think the lottery is doing just fine, and I'd bet most lottery players don't
know the names of _any_ lottery winners.

~~~
TomMarius
Many people wouldn't trust a lottery in which no one has ever provably won.

